# Smoke Angel over the Atlantic Ocean



## ArcticWolf (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a Smoke Angel made by a C-17 Globemaster III and no doubt it's somewhere on this site already, I just haven't seen it.
Anyway, thought it was worth a repeat, especially since it has plenty information going along with it on the link.

Enjoy:


----------



## Matzos (Sep 14, 2006)

Excellent shot.

I posted an imagey very much like this last year, taken by an RAF Photographer.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for posting, that is really something......  WOW!!!


----------



## Zofo (Sep 14, 2006)

See here also, different plane, same effect...
Another Smoke Angel...


----------

